# Smokey Gouda Fauxtatoes Au Gratin



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

Getting ready for tomorrow and since its too windy to smoke today I figured I would knock out a keto side dish. There will be plenty for our non keto guests but gotta have some for us too :) Wife has already made to keto desserts  one being buckeye bars and the other cream cheese frosted pumpkin bars. My contribution other than smoking two turkey breasts in the morning is the following..

Ingredients:
2 1/2 large Daikon radishes (about 3 lbs.)
8 or 9  cups of grated cheese (split between smoked gouda and sharp cheddar
3.5  cups heavy cream
12  TBSP butter
10  TBSP Almond flour
2 medium onions diced
1 cup or so of finely chopped bacon pieces

Here are my daikon for the dish. One peeled and two to go. Very radish smelling at this step but once we get to the end no hint of radish flavor at all.







All sliced nice and thin using a mandolin and soaking in some salt water while I get some of the other steps done. I did not capture a pic of cooking them but pretty straight forward. Boil them in the same saltwater until fork tender. and then drain. Drain them really well, even helps to blot them out on paper towel or a towel. 







About 20 oz. of extra sharp cheddar and 12 oz. of smoke Gouda shredded. Made about 6 cups I would say. (added more after pic was taken)







Cooking up a couple onions in 2 TBSP butter. Onions are a must in pretty much everything!! Just the smell of onions cooking makes me hungry. Setting these aside then and moving on to the sauce.






Getting ready to make the sauce. Sauce is made up of the 3 1/2  heavy cream, about 6 cups of cheese  blend (or so) (2 saved for topping) , 10 TBSP almond flour and 10 TBSP Butter







Start by making a roux by melting the butter and briskly whisking in the almond flour. Believe it or not the almond flour makes a very nice roux.






Added in the cream and brought to a boil. Reduce heat and add the roughly 4 cups of cheeses stirring until you have a nice creamy cheese sauce.






Layering in the pan now. About half the Daikon in the greased pan , onions and sauce, rinse repeat a second time.







Topping it off now with about 2 cups of cheese and the minced bacon. This will go in the oven at 375F for about 25 to 20 minutes.







Out of the oven steaming hot and dusted with a little smoked paprika to finish it.






Well that's it. I did feed a small sample to one of our sons who is home and told him it was scalloped potatoes. He loved it and almost didn't believe it when I told him it was radish based.  Thanks for looking!! Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!
EDIT - Well after it cooled and I reheated a bit to try I found it to be too watery . I whipped up more sauce, mixed it all together , re garnished with cheese and bacon and re- baked. Now I am satisfied. Amounts above updated to reflect the need for additional sauce.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks great! Nicely done! My wife would love this!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great! Nicely done! My wife would love this!


I can almost guarantee its indistinguishable from potatoes  based on the fact the picky kid couldnt tell.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks and sounds really good Jcam. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 27, 2019)

looks delicious, got to say I never heard of daikon


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, got to say I never heard of daikon


It’s a big Asian radish. Completely loses the radish taste when cooked just takes on the flavors it’s vooked In


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 27, 2019)

Funny, I love daikon, but not the typical radish one finds in the stores.

I may have to try this one.  



smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, got to say I never heard of daikon


 If you eat Vietnamese, daikon is the white sticks (carrots is the red) in do chua, a pickled veggie condiment.


----------



## xray (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks great jcam, I would like this!

Like!


----------

